# Problem in Kollmorgen Servo drive Servostar 620



## Mike_kilroy (Sep 2, 2016)

So either 2 drives defective, or parameters wrong. Go to encoder emulation icon in drive.exe and check that set up right.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

Just throwing this out there:

When working with resolver drives it is important to maintain your output lines (U V W) straight through to the motor. Each phase has to enter the drive on L1 L2 L3 and U V W to the U V W on the motor. You can't just swap phases around like a normal 3 phase motor.

Resolvers use the phase angle of the current's magnetic field to determine the motor position. This will cause the feedback issue you are suggesting.

If you wring out the wires and they have not been crossed, then try swapping one for a known good drive to eliminate the drive. Next, you would swap for a known good motor to see if that eliminates the motor.


----------



## Mike_kilroy (Sep 2, 2016)

Good point sparkiez, but not his issue here. his motor and drive work fine, he just does not get the buffered encoder output we make internally from the resolver. It is likely a parameter setting since we can assign that connector as an INPUT or OUTPUT. There are 3-4 parameters to pick if it should make encoder emulation or input stuff; get one changed to input and poof - no more enc emulation output.

In 15 years of applying many hundreds of this drive, I have never had an enc emulation output hardware fail, so I doubt it is bad drive.


----------



## Mike_kilroy (Sep 2, 2016)

You should offer us further clue to help you: what exactly is your PLC fault? Is it missing encoder sig (like broken wire, ie., exmple, a & anot not equal and opposite) or the sigs are there but just do not count?

Feel free to post the parameter file you loaded to these two drives and I will check your paramters for you.


----------



## Signode (Oct 9, 2016)

Mike_kilroy said:


> You should offer us further clue to help you: what exactly is your PLC fault? Is it missing encoder sig (like broken wire, ie., exmple, a & anot not equal and opposite) or the sigs are there but just do not count?
> 
> Feel free to post the parameter file you loaded to these two drives and I will check your paramters for you.


Hello;

As already stated, if i download the parameter file to a new drive and install the drive at the place of faulted drive, new drive works well which proves that all the hardware (resolver feed back cable and cable from drive to PLC for buffer encoder) and the parameters are ok.

Parameter file can be downloaded by below link.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1k4M0FjFehVakUteTVJQUxTTHM


----------



## Mike_kilroy (Sep 2, 2016)

I missed that, sorry. So if you proved you have a broken drive that needs repair, why are you posting asking for ideas here if I might ask?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_kilroy (Sep 2, 2016)

Signode said:


> Parameter file can be downloaded by below link.
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1k4M0FjFehVakUteTVJQUxTTHM


As you say, loading this parameter file into another drive makes it all work, so that proved the file is ok. I did look at it and you do have the encoder output emulation set properly as ROD and you picked 1024PPR.

So apparently you DO have two defective drives. Although these are now obsolete, the factory MAY build one or two replacements for existing machinery. We try to keep 1/2 a dozen of various models on the shelf here to support our customers who have not yeet switched over to the newer, higher performance, smaller, less expensive, readily available AKD drives.


----------

